# How to deal with oily scum on the surface of the water?



## Blacklight (Oct 11, 2012)

Both of my wife's tanks have developed this oily looking crap filled film on the surface of the water. This stuff will not scoop out with a net and it actually avoids a cup when I try to scoop it with that (it actually moves away from anything I put in there like oil being pushed by soap) . I think it's probably from the fish flakes that my wife was feeding them. The filter isn't going to get this stuff. Is there any way to get this crap sopped up?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Its just a protein film, harmless and normal. Actually I don't think I've ever had a fish tank without it....
Generally I just leave mine alone. It doesn't hurt anything and just comes back even when you take it out, so I've kinda given up on it. xD Doesn't really bother me much anyway.

I remember way back that a few people removed it by placing a paper towel flat over the top of the water for a few seconds. I'm not sure if thats still a relevant method or if there is another/better way to go about it.....I don't hear too much on the subject any more, honestly.


----------



## Blacklight (Oct 11, 2012)

I was thinking about a paper towel, but I'm a little paranoid about it. You don't really know what chemicals go into those things when they're made.


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

My bubbler keeps that from forming


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

This is very true, which, though I recall hearing about this method during my earlier days of keeping, is why I hesitantly suggest it. I have used paper towels many times when rinsing and wiping out a new tank or tank that I have broken down and have had absolutely no issues, but I've never used one in a fully set up aquarium with fish in it. 

Its probably best to let the film be, but hopefully someone else has a little more input on the matter for you.


----------



## Blacklight (Oct 11, 2012)

It's funny. Back when I had my old aquariums years ago, I never had this in any of my tanks. Both of these tanks had those filters that were like a box with charcoal, filter fluff, and an airstone in it that sat at the bottom of the tanks (I don't see these kind any more at all.) 
Does oxygenating the water kill this stuff?

I hate the idea of the bettas having to poke their noses through this crap to breathe.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I think just keeping the water moving a little bit will keep it from forming.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Fish keeping and produces have certainly changes over the years, thats for sure. xD I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like that....

I don't know if its necessarily oxygenated water as the disturbance of the waters surface that has to do with this stuff forming. It seems to be much more common in betta tanks without filters, though I have it in all my tanks, where my filters are baffled, mostly in the stillest areas.
Air stones and bubblers tend to keep the surface of the water moving, which probably stops this stuff from forming, but for the most part bettas do tend to prefer the stiller water.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

I notice this after feeding pellets so I think it is fish oil from the yummy protein-packed NLSpectrum.

I used a paper towel n mine once and my betta is fine. We have Bounty and Brawny.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I keep it to a minimum (never totally gone) with bubbling filters and surface plants. The combination of the 2 deprives the film of a flat surface and seems to keep it from thickening too much. If I overdose on water conditioner it seems to get worse.


----------



## Blacklight (Oct 11, 2012)

Blacklight said:


> It's funny. Back when I had my old aquariums years ago, I never had this in any of my tanks. Both of these tanks had those filters that were like a box with charcoal, filter fluff, and an airstone in it that sat at the bottom of the tanks





Dragonfish said:


> Fish keeping and produces have certainly changes over the years, thats for sure. xD I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like that....


Apparently they still make them although I havn't seen them in stores. 
http://www.amazon.com/Lees-Triple-F...PWDS/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1324502058&sr=8-7

You stuff filter fluff into the bottom (it looks like pillow stuffing) till it fills about three quarters of the way up. Then you pour charcoal on top of it. Close the box. The middle has a tube with an air stone in the middle that you plug a pump into. It makes lots of bubbles and it does a relatively good job with the water.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

a pond snail in each tank will eat it up. 
otherwise good old plain paper towel (unscented and non fancy) laid ove the surface and quickly peeled off will do the trick.
paper towel is pretty safe. I use it all the time. if ur afraid that household spray or detergents got in the ones you have, just get a new pack 

@ above post.. ahh the good old air driven corner filter


----------



## Blacklight (Oct 11, 2012)

You would think that they would make "skimmer" type things for a freshwater tank for helping to get rid of this. I imagine something like a flat absorbing sponge at the end of a little arm or something. This is an untapped potential thing to sell to PetCo or PetSmart!
I'm a little scared about the paper towels. For all we know, they could have bleach or any other kind of chemical from their manufacture in them. You never know what's in them.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

They do indeed have protein skimmers, but they're made exclusively for saltwater tanks, and pretty expensive at 150$ a pop for the nano version. Someone tried using one on his freshwater tank and it simply doesn't work because the machine relies on saltwater to create the many long-lasting bubbles needed for it to function. Basically, the bubbles help to attract the protein film into a "collection cup".

If you have a filter that provides at least some gentle surface agitation, you shouldn't be bothered by the film. As said before, I don't think it's a question of oxygenating the water, either. I have a lily pipe filter output on my current 3.5 gallon and I never see the stuff, but in the unfiltered 1 gallon that was my betta's temp home when I first got him, it was all over the place.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i often use a paper towel... no dangers.

i just got an idea.. get the fish net... line it with something.... and scoop...?


----------

